# [SOLVED] Need driver for CQ60



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

Hello,

I just bought laptop, and tried downgrade from vista to xp, no i just cant find video and sound drivers anywhere, could someone help me pls. Presario CQ60 105 EN, thanks


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Hi,
You should never downgrade an OS unless you can find All the drivers for it.
I am not familiar with this unit, but I will give it a try, NO GAURANTEE
First did you backup your Vista OS? You may need the backup if this fails.

Here is your SPECS:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...51&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3819624

The following drivers should ba EXTRACTED to a folder and installed through the Device Manager manually. DO NOT run the EXE file.

Chipset Driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_730a_710a_winxp_18.11.html

Video Driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/geforce_notebook_winxp_179.28_beta.html

This should get you on the internet.

Update to SP2 only (at this time). DO NOT install SP3

You will also need Net Frame work 2.0:
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...77-E02C-4AD3-AACF-A7633F706BA5&displaylang=en

UAA Driver:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-47284-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
MUST be installed prior to the sound driver

Audio:
http://www.mediafire.com/?dg0cmmkm4y4

Unzip to a folder.
Run installer. If it errors use device Manager.
From Device Manager: 
Right click "Audio Device on HD"and choose Update driver
Select the following:
No to connect.
Install from a list or specific location.
Don't search I will choose the driver to install.
In the list of common hardware types, scroll down and select Sound, Video, and Game controllers.
Remove the check from "Show Compatible Hardware". 
Click on "Have Disk".
Next...browse to the unzipped folder and choose the "WiSVHe5.inf".Ignore XP when it complains
Reboot

Modem:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-44645-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
This must be installed for your sound to work

Wireless Lan depending on model:

WLan:Atheros
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-62508-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

WLan: Broadcom
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...softwareitem=ob-61972-1&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN

HDMI Driver:
http://www.nvidia.com/object/nforce_hdmi_audio_winxp_10.3.0.23.html

Here are the remaining XP Drivers for your model:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareList?os=228&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&lang=en&product=3819624

By this time you should have almost everything up and running.
Please post any errors you have remaining in the device manager.

Hope this helps,
Bill


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Thanks alot  so i have no errors in device manager, but sound dont work, and i cant find "Audio Device on HD" in device mannager :/ Video drivers, internet work, but need sound aswell


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Did you install the following in order 
UAA driver
Audio driver
Modem driver
Can I get a scree shot with all the + marks opened?
Here is how:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/content/Software/Articles/151.html
Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

I changed everything a bit. Now its eror on network controler. But video and internet works so i just need sound thats all 
View attachment devise manager.bmp


View attachment sound.bmp


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Hi,
I have seen the screenshot of the Everest report.
Can I have a screenshot of the device manager with all the + signs opened (ALL OF THEM).
Also can you supply me with the FULL Everest Report?
Bill


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Hello,

Well i think i made it, here u are 
View attachment devise1.bmp


View attachment devise2.bmp


View attachment everest1.bmp


View attachment everest2.bmp


thanks alot


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Hi,
I do not see the UAA, Sound or Modem drivers installed.
Did you install these drivers posted in thread #2?
What do you mean you changed things a bit in thread #5?
Bill


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

I dont know nothing happens when i install these 3, previuosly i instaled them but they didnt work so i uninstaled them, now i cant install them i get error "could not find modem for this driver" and "could not find media device for this driver"


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Did you try a Manual Install as suggested in post #2 (much like the Audio)
Bill


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Yes but i couldnt, i instaled video that way, maybe i need to start everything from begining, reinstal windows and all drivers from begining, like i said i need just sound but i cant install it dont know what to do


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

You will not beable to get high definition audio driver if you have downgraded

especially after installing sp3 on a downgrade of windows.


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

I havent instaled SP3, i instaled win with SP2


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

downgrading OS from vista to xp = no high definition audio driver.


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

so i cant have sound with this laptop on xp win yes ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*



> Riskyone101 downgrading OS from vista to xp = no high definition audio driver.


Since when?, I have successfully downgraded thousands of computers with HD audio, especially HPs
I will admit though some are tougher than others.

Adultas,
You may have to just start over and reinstall windows. I have seen where many different drivers are tried and not removed before attempting to install another driver. I have also seen when not installing the drivers in EXACT order also causes issues.

Go back to post #2 and install the drivers in the order given. If you run into a problem DO NOT skip to the next driver. Post a screenshot of the device manager and what the issue is.

Just be sure to EXTRACT each driver to a FOLDER (DO NOT RUN THE SETUP or EXE File). 
Name the folder and know where you EXTRACTED it to (Usually MY Documents).
Then go to the device manager>Right Click on the error>Select Update driver>Select No not at this time>Select Install from a list or specific location>Select include this location in the search>Browse to the folder for that particular driver you EXTRACTED.
Reboot the Laptop after each driver is installed.

Let me know how it goes.
Bill


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

One question before i start reinstaling windows is ir bad if my win is with SP2 should i get with SP1, and update to SP2 at the time when its said in #2 ?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

You can use XP SP2 (it is reccommended) and as long as it is a LEGIT XP OS. Just do not install SP3 until all your drivers are working properly.
Keep me posted if you run into an issue.
Bill


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

So i already instaled chipset and video, now its netfame, this is what i get when i try to install it
View attachment netframe.bmp


View attachment dev1.bmp


and how to install trou device manager UAA netframe, i dont see error with it.


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

ok i downloaded netframe SP2 instaled and Uaa now i got
View attachment dev2.bmp
i dont know why there are two audio but i will try install


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

I have instaled conexan on both audio devises
View attachment dev3.bmp


But i have sound now, should i do anything about that eror on sound ??


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Hi Adultas,
What is the error code you have on the conexant HD audio?
Right click on the error>Properties.
It should give you an error code, what is it?
Also go to the details tab and tell me the DEV/VEN # you see.

The Modem needs to be installed and the network driver is probably the Wireless Lan driver, but I want to know the Info above before you go any farther.
Bill


----------



## Adultas (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Hello,

Thats all i have finished. Everything instaled, that eror disapeared when i instaled nvidia hdmi, so everything works at last  BIG thanks for your help, wouldnt made it without it  Take care, good bye )


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Need driver for CQ60*

Wow Adultas,
It appears you have it all up and running
I hope my guidance helped you. Although I just got out of bed and found you had redone most the work by yourself.:laugh:
GREAT JOBray:
Bill


----------

